# Aled's Plane Kit WIP - Finished



## Harbo (30 Aug 2009)

What with several trips abroad and Grand-parenting duties I have not had much time in the Shop over the last few months:
However in between stripping the paint from my garage door I managed to do a bit on Aled's Small Shoulder Plane Kit


















Dovetails cut and filed and temporary rivets fixed. 
Now ready for peening!
(Some of the "shadows" are marker pen marks).

Rod


----------



## Blister (30 Aug 2009)

Woo

interesting 8) 

how long till its up and running :lol:


----------



## lurker (1 Sep 2009)

I finished mine some months ago.

Made a few slight mistakes but am very chuffed with the result, given my general cack handedness.

Highly recommended & satisfying project.


----------



## DaveL (1 Sep 2009)

lurker":s9zd83zt said:


> I finished mine some months ago.



Jim,

Have you posted pictures of this? We need to see how you did.


----------



## Aled Dafis (1 Sep 2009)

Looking good Rod. 

I'm glad that you managed to get your head around the filing of the compound dovetails. This was by far the most difficult part of the manual to explain, and I'm still not sure whether I managed to make the process as clear as I'd have wished.

Looking at your dovetails, they should peen together nicely, but I'd be extra carefull with the centre dovetail in your first pic, you'll need to drift the brass a fair way in order to fill the gap completely. If I were you, I'd pein this particular one from the side first, so that the steel works it's way around the brass a little to help with filling the void. The round head punch will help a great deal with drifting the brass, so you shouldn't worry too much.

Carry on with the good work, I can't wait to see how you get on.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## matt (1 Sep 2009)

Out of interest... Is the manual published anywhere (e.g. PDF)? I'd be interested to know what's involved in assembly before making a purchase.


----------



## Aled Dafis (1 Sep 2009)

matt":nmoyz6de said:


> Out of interest... Is the manual published anywhere (e.g. PDF)? I'd be interested to know what's involved in assembly before making a purchase.



Unfaortunately not, as yet. It's something I've considered, but the Word document is around 50 odd Megabytes which makes a download off my website a bit of a pain. I don't have a PDF writer so that's also out of the question at the moment.

I'll look into it and get back to you.

Cheers

Aled

Edit: I now have a temporary fix. The text is fine, but the pics are rubbish and the software I used has left a watermark on the page showing that I used an unregistered version.

If you'd like a "rough" copy, e-mail or PM me your e-mail address and I'll forward it to you.

In the meantime, I'll try to work out a more professional solution.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## xy mosian (1 Sep 2009)

Aled, sorry to butt in.
I can recomend Bullzip PDF Printer, which is free.

http://www.bullzip.com/

xy


----------



## lurker (2 Sep 2009)

DaveL":2mzj7n95 said:


> lurker":2mzj7n95 said:
> 
> 
> > I finished mine some months ago.
> ...



Dave,

No pictures posted  
I've still to work out how, until recently I've got on the forum via my company PC and we are restricted regards to pictures. Now have Broadband at home & getting my head around how to do pictures.

Matt, 
Go for it!!
If I can make a semi decent job you will be fine. Mine looks much like Aleds finished one until you look really close where I did not get the peining of the pins absolutely right.
The plane works really well. 
The kit & instructions are as near as damitt silly person proof.


----------



## Harbo (2 Sep 2009)

Aled, thanks for the advice what keen eyesight you have  
I got a bit carried away with the filing and perhaps made the "compound" bits too deep?
I have bought myself some parallel pin punches (my rigged up one did not work!) so will continue with the peining when the decorating allows  

Rod


----------



## Harbo (10 Sep 2009)

Here's the latest stage after peining, riveting and "rough" filing.
Peining not 100% successful due to my over-filing!






Rod


----------



## TrimTheKing (10 Sep 2009)

Aled Dafis":yt3fffv7 said:


> I don't have a PDF writer so that's also out of the question at the moment.


I can do that for you if you want? Drop me a PM.


----------



## Aled Dafis (10 Sep 2009)

Looking good Rod. In fact it looks a *hell* of a lot better than my first attempt.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Harbo (12 Sep 2009)

Ready for the scary bit - cutting the mouth!!






25 degree angle marked on side.

Rod


----------



## Aled Dafis (12 Sep 2009)

Rod, you're making good progress.

Cutting the mouth probably sounds a lot scarier than it really is. Just use the top of the vice jaws as a guide for the hacksaw, and it'll be plain sailing.

Go for it!

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Aled Dafis (12 Sep 2009)

Following the previous requests for a PDF version of the instructions for this plane, I've now resized all the pics in the document and managed to produce a PDF uzing Bullzip.com Thanks guys for your kind offers and advice.

If anybody would like a copy, just drop me a PM or e-mail.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Harbo (22 Sep 2009)

Here's the latest update.
Plane having initial polishing before chamfers filed and wedge made.






I was having trouble getting a really good finish despite working through numerous grades of wet & dry up to 4000. Minute scratches seemed to reappear spoiling the finish?
Reading my stuff on clock making it seems that each abrasive can only be rubbed once, as any build up of brass can cause minor scratches. The surface has to be cleaned off of any residue after each rub using Kleenex Ultra Soft tissues - other makes or cleaning cloths (unless special ones are used) can cause scratches! The different grades to be kept completely separate from each other to prevent "grade" contamination.
A bit of a fad for a tool but I am using this to practise for my clock as the brass parts for it will probably be gold plated to prevent tarnishing.
It seems in clock making the finish is just as important as its accuracy.

Rod


----------



## lurker (23 Sep 2009)

looking good Rod,

I see you made the same mistake as me: not leaving enough pin sticking out to fully fill the hole when peining - I can just see one of the pins. :wink: 

For final finish I used sheets of wet & dry on a glass plate and a paintbrush loaded with water to clean away the slurry. Even so the surfaces are a bit short of scratch free. 

I found the difficult bit was maintaining the square edges where you are abrading soft brass & hard steel, once I got this right ( square ) I made myself stop. Cosmetics being a secondary consideration.

My guess is when you do all brass components you will find it easier to attain the scratch free finish


----------



## lurker (23 Sep 2009)

By the way, I made a soft wood version of the wedge as practice & for a template. Made life easier when I came to using the wood supplied.

Take time to consider how the grain runs in the supplied wood


----------



## Racers (23 Sep 2009)

Hi, Harbo

I think you are not cleaning the plane well enough before each stage and contaminating the wet and dry with grit from a previous stage.

Its looking good, you will have trouble keeping it polished I use car wax on my brass shoulder plane but it still oxidises





Pete


----------



## bugbear (23 Sep 2009)

Aled Dafis":15mkzap0 said:


> Following the previous requests for a PDF version of the instructions for this plane, I've now resized all the pics in the document and managed to produce a PDF uzing Bullzip.com Thanks guys for your kind offers and advice.
> 
> If anybody would like a copy, just drop me a PM or e-mail.
> 
> ...



If it's not too late, I would recommend leaving the pics hi-res in the original document, and using the PDF creation tool to perform the subsampling.

In this way your original doc stays high enough quality for printing, and the PDF can be either screen quality or print quality, as a deferred decision.

I can offer more advice if needed - I work in the print/prepress industry.

BugBear


----------



## Harbo (23 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the advice Lurker - I used the wrong tool to countersink the pin holes - finished up too wide!

Pete - nice plane. Going to have a last go today washing it between each grade. Some clock makers use a sonic water bath.

It's been an interesting project and I have learned a lot by my mistakes!  
Not blaming Aled's instructions though - they are great.

Rod


----------



## lurker (23 Sep 2009)

Harbo":2nh6zbdw said:


> It's been an interesting project and I have learned a lot by my mistakes!
> Not blaming Aled's instructions though - they are great.
> 
> Rod



Seconded!


----------



## Aled Dafis (23 Sep 2009)

Nice work Rod. 

That shiny finish looks great, but be warned, it will show every single finger mark and you'll spend ages polishing it after each use, don't ask how I know. I only finish mine to 400 grit now, and just try my best to ensure that the sanding marks are parallel to the sole. This is in my mind a more workmanlike finish that wont show the blemishes so easily.

As lurker mentioned, it's probably best to have a practice with the wedge using a piece of scrap first, and be very carefull of the grain direction in the African Blackwood, there is a reason why I include enough wood for two goes at the wedge. :wink: 

Thanks for the compliments regarding the instructions, it's the part of the project that I found most difficult.

Carry on with the good work Rod, I can't wait for the next installment.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Aled Dafis (23 Sep 2009)

bugbear":3m9e5zh4 said:


> Aled Dafis":3m9e5zh4 said:
> 
> 
> > Following the previous requests for a PDF version of the instructions for this plane, I've now resized all the pics in the document and managed to produce a PDF uzing Bullzip.com Thanks guys for your kind offers and advice.
> ...



Thanks for the advice Bugbear. Thankfully I kept the original version, but I'm quite happy with the picture quality of the PDF. I'll e-mail you a copy so that you can have a look.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Harbo (12 Oct 2009)

Finished - workmanship on my part, not 100% perfect but I learnt a lot and enjoyed making it.
Bring on another one Aled?








Rod


----------



## Aled Dafis (12 Oct 2009)

Lovely work Rod. Now that's what I call shiny!!

The chamfers are very neatly defined, nice work!

I'm sure that there's something missing from that pic however. Have you tried the plane out yet???

I still have the small smoother project "on the go" but unfortunately other jobs keep popping up and pushing the smoother further down the que. I promise that I'll get it done by the end of the year, honest!

Cheers

Aled

P.S. It's a nice touch that you used a "welsh" pound coin as your size reference. I'm sure that it was totally intentional.


----------



## jedmc571 (13 Oct 2009)

I bought my first hand plane yesterday, A Veritas LA Block, I just keep looking at it :lol: 

I looked at this thread a while back, and 'm really impressed, it's a great idea for an adult construction piece, especially as it's topical to the site.

A skill you must be proud of Aled  

Rod....Cracking job, the last pic says it all, the finish is beautifull, I don't think I'd use it :lol: you ned to make a perspex box to display it in.

I might be getting one of these for Xmas :wink: 

Cheers

Jed


----------



## jimi43 (20 Nov 2009)

I just received my plane kit and the only word out of my mouth when I opened the Jiffy bag was - WOW!!






I have received and built many kits in my time for all sorts of things but the care which has been put into this particular kit is second to none by far!

Aled - the amount of work and attention to detail that you have put into this kit is amazing and you should be really proud of your efforts.

Sadly I am going on shift now as I long to play with my new toy...but alas that will have to wait until my next day off on Monday. I think even my understanding wife would think it weird of me to take it to bed to read tonight...mmm....nah!  

I will close by saying a big thank you to you Aled...you have made my week mate!

Jimi


----------



## Aled Dafis (20 Nov 2009)

Ummm not sure what to say. Thanks jim.   

The card backing idea was suggested by one of my first customers, I think it may have actually been Rod (Harbo). As regards the instruction manual, I just typed what I did, trying to steer you guys away from the possible pitfalls. 

I'm glad that you're pleased with the kit, and can't wait to see your finished plane.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## jimi43 (26 Nov 2009)

Hi Aled

I certainly wouldn't be modest about your description...it makes perfect sense and is very understandable.

I made some cock-ups which I fully expected to do...the peining is and has always been a weak point of mine...getting the right size hammer...not hitting it too hard...being patient....knowing when to carry on and when to stop...but I will show later...

In the meantime some progress shots...the dovetails...






This I thought would be the difficult bit but it turned out to be the easiest bit....






I screwed up one side of one dovetail...near one end at the sawing stage....I thought it could be filled by peining but it was not so...I therefore have a tiny bit not filled in which we shall see at the finished...

But generally it came through this stage ok...






I didn't get any shots of the pin peining stage as I was too busy trying to get them right...but we shall see how good/bad they are later. I am not overly worried as I want this to be a working instrument so I was more worried about getting the iron at the right angle and the best mouth I could.

Getting it flat and square was something that Aled says is a "make or break" part...and it surely is...this bit made me think and take super care...but here is the breakthrough at the right angle and exactly where it should be....(this is almost atomic level breakthrough...there is no pencil line here...that is a ridge!)






See the void where I simply could not tease enough brass into the gap...it won't affect the operation but it is a PAIN! (no pun intended!)

There are also some tiny voids again were peining has not been aggressive enough at the corner of the dovetails...but what I wanted was the breakthrough to be correct and that worked a dream....






At this stage some more tips for those coming along...go buy a new turnip file....I tried to make do with my old one and it was knackered...just a few quid but BOY...did it help. Take the peining SLOWLY and patiently...not a major problem only from an esthetic point of view but none the less...it should be done slowly.

Back later with some more pictures....I have some work to do to get this baby square!

Jim


----------



## Aled Dafis (27 Nov 2009)

Nice work Jim, can't wait to see it finished.

What you said about new files is so true, I don't understand people that use blunt files. Files are cutting tools, and therefore will, by default, get blunt with use. Nobody in their right mind would use the same blunt plane for years on end, so why do it with files??? A good, sharp file is a pleasure to use, a blunt file isn't!!!

Sorry, rant over.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## TrimTheKing (27 Nov 2009)

Dammit this looks good!

I really need to make a start on mine, but the longer I go without starting, the more the FEAR (of making an utter c0ck and balls of it) is building in me and stopping me! :roll: 

How do I beat the FEAR chaps? Help me, Aled Wan, help me! :wink:


----------



## MIGNAL (27 Nov 2009)

Crisis of confidence. Plagues me all the time. I guess that if you mess up it's important to remember that you haven't killed anyone. Puts it into some perspective.


----------



## jimi43 (27 Nov 2009)

Hi Mark

Trust me...I am just getting my head around the intricacies of wood and it is simply YEARS since I wielded a file...I had so much fun walking into the local tool shop and calling across to the counter..."where d'ya keep yer turnip files mate??!"

Seriously....each part of Aled's instructions should be taken as a task to complete...end to end...before progressing and then it does not seem so daunting at all.

Clearly there are some master worksmiths here....evidenced by the finished examples....and what you have to firstly put in your mind is....this is not a competition to see who can complete this gem the best....

The first thing to realise is that you want a tool that does the job. If you concentrate on this element....the rest seems to fall into place. Aled has taken great care in ensuring the parts are meant to fit...simply and efficiently. I will shortly show my cock-ups in full and document how to avoid them...in my case by having much more patience!

Hopefully my version will cut like a razor....which is my target...then the next time I make one...which I will...I won't make the same mistakes again!

Cheers mate

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (27 Nov 2009)

Before I started on the squaring of the sides...I thought I would test the seating of the blade...the flatness and squareness of the blade seat and make a test wedge to do this test....






I chose a nice piece of Rio's best to get to grips with the sizing and that illusive "all you must have is an INCLUSIVE 8 degree angle...." bit from Aled's instructions...

For those who are unclear about what this means I have done a little overlay on my picture....






See in that shot Mark my peining is dreadful...the countersinking was too aggressive...this despite Aled warning not to be....I see why now!! I am hoping that the squaring of the sides which will require quite a bit of material removal will lower the whole lot down to remove the gaps around the pins a tad but I really don't mind seeing them....

Then I moved on to the shape of the end of the wedge....this took a lot of thinking about...but then it hit me...SYMMETRY of COURSE!!!  






I was looking at the rounded end like Aled's but then I thought...why not copy the curve on the inner cavity front side...and see what it came out like...

I think this echo of that curve is very pleasing to the eye...whether it turns out to be as comfortable and practical in use remains to be seen but I like that change.

Also I have been thinking about other slight changes. The idea of moving the blade in a controlled fashion pleases me. I was thinking about cutting the back edge in line with the back edge of the inner cutout and at 90 degrees to the blade so that I can insert a knurled thumbscrew in there with a flange on it which would engage with a cutout in blade. 

What do you think Aled?

It's coming along fine...and I am really happy with it...the blade even CUTS shavings even though it is completely blunt and not honed yet! Wonderful...

I am off to hone the blade now....see how she performs before I tune her further...I think I shall keep the rosewood wedge...I LOVE that smell!!

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (27 Nov 2009)

I decided that the rosewood wedge was the shape I wanted and it certainly held the blade ok in shaving tests so I also cut one from the African Blackwood and that is some nice stuff too...so now I have two wedges...

Anyway...on to the tests....

I tested the plane before I will attempt to finish it and the blade was partially honed...I intend to get it razor sharp but it is getting late in the day and I don't have the patience tonight...I needed to see how it performed so this is the blade before "hair shaving" stage...IMPRESSIVE!






I tried it with rosewood which just rolled up beautifully...

Oak produced the transparent shavings in the foreground and finally...

Beech just came off in one big spiral....

I can't imagine what the plane will do when I finally hone the blade to "scarey sharp"!!!

I am confident I have got the setup sorted...now to square it and finish it...later!

Jim


----------



## TrimTheKing (28 Nov 2009)

Looking good Jim

The FEAR is slowly leaving me now after seeing this. I have another weeks holiday in December so might make a start on it then...


----------



## jimi43 (28 Nov 2009)

Yeh...go for it Mark...

I just noticed that my old Issac plane has rivets which are just about as bad....(trying to find any excuse to my screw ups!!) :lol: :lol: 

Anyway....a bit more tuning and beech pigtails!






 

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (29 Nov 2009)

I am all there but the final finishing....






Guys this is a NICE plane. :shock: 

I honed the blade to that scary stage even used some new Micromesh in honour of the occasion...it shaves like a cut-throat now.

I love the weight...it is really deceptively heavy...but the balance is perfect...it fits perfectly in my hand and the added design bit with the back tab on the wedge allows me to simply flip it off with my thumb...I like that!

I haven't had time tonight to try it on end grain but I will tomorrow before I have to go back to work again...

I decided not to polish but to cut with abrasive pads....almost to the white one and that gives a nice satin sheen which does not show fingerprints.

I quite like the rings around the rivets when polished...(well I have to excuse my useless peining SOMEHOW)....

It was not an easy project by any definition but if you follow the steps closely and take your time (I didn't quite do this!) then it is achieveable....

Thanks again Aled...I SHALL be picking it up A LOT!!

Jim


----------



## dannykaye (29 Nov 2009)

Aled Dafis":1z8d6z58 said:


> Nice work Jim, can't wait to see it finished.
> 
> What you said about new files is so true, I don't understand people that use blunt files. Files are cutting tools, and therefore will, by default, get blunt with use. Nobody in their right mind would use the same blunt plane for years on end, so why do it with files??? A good, sharp file is a pleasure to use, a blunt file isn't!!!
> 
> ...



I used to work with a watchmaker, most precise man I ever met, he was a fellow of the chemists because of what he did for a hobby. One day he snapped a watchmakers file and said "that always happens when you have worn enough of the teeth off for it to be useable"

Danny


----------



## Aled Dafis (29 Nov 2009)

jimi43":1l7ptbif said:


> I am all there but the final finishing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work Jim. I quite like the "design opportunity" you arrived at there, the little rings around each rivet actually look quit enice.

Unfortunately, the problem with the internet is that people can't hold/fondle these planes, as you said this plane is surprisingly hefty for such a small tool, I'm sure that you'll find yourself using it far more often than you expected. It's such a nice tool, that almost everyone that has held one has said how good it feels in the hand.

I can also sense the excitement/pride in your posts, it really feels great to have made a tool that you'll use for years to come, there's a little bit of you in that plane, and I hope that it will be passed down the generations for others to use and cherish as well.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## jimi43 (29 Nov 2009)

> Nice work Jim. I quite like the "design opportunity" you arrived at there, the little rings around each rivet actually look quit enice.



HA! You are really too kind there Aled...the words I would have used would have been...."you need to hit the rivet harder you wimpy git!" but then I am very self-critical! If you could guarantee the symmetry of the rings I might agree with you but that was just "luck"...the other side has only one like that and three near perfect ones...hence the side photographed!!  

I am going to work on that additional refinement this week...I want to put a skirted knob below the blade at the back to wind her in and out...I think this would work....any reason why not? I would hate to screw it up now (no pun intended!)

Jim


----------



## jimi43 (3 Dec 2009)

Needed a box Aled...this old Manakin box will do for now...with a bit of leather and padding...


















Some more Button Polish and we are done....


Jim


----------



## lurker (4 Dec 2009)

Very Nice Jim

Much better than mine!

As you say, its a lovely size & balance

When my kit arrived I was a little disappointed that it was "so small" but actually I now know its exactly the right size.

I do however have one very serious complaint - Aled is taking far too long in releasing further kits.


----------



## bugbear (4 Dec 2009)

Aled Dafis":1xvnnp3s said:


> I can also sense the excitement/pride in your posts, it really feels great to have made a tool that you'll use for years to come, there's a little bit of you in that plane, and I hope that it will be passed down the generations for others to use and cherish as well.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Aled



Aled - looking around "other makers" it seems that your DT's are a good deal steeper than anyone else's. Is there a reason for this?

BugBear


----------



## LuptonM (29 Jan 2011)

I've just found this thread and was wondering if a slightly larger shoulder plane kit available, though wouldn't mind the smaller one either way 

I have to say that them metal dovetails look damn hard to do (can I get the pdf instructions so I can have a look see), though I think that u might be able to cheat on one half of them and use a similar set up as u would with a shooting board if u wanted 45 degree edges on wood but u would use a square block of wood with sandpaper on it rather then a plane

Oh and how much does it cost for a replacement steel base if u mess up?


----------



## jimi43 (29 Jan 2011)

I think Lupton that you will find that if you take it slowly...the dovetails are relatively easy but three tips:

1) Get a really good hacksaw blade...not a cheap one...fine tpi

2) Get new files...again Swiss or equivalent ones...they are essential over used or cheap ones.

3) Measure...check...measure again...check again...measu........ :mrgreen: 

I said when I last posted ages ago that I would use this plane a lot and indeed, I have. I use it every time I restore almost anything, from planes to furniture...a wonderful size, quality and overall brilliant bit of kit!

Jim


----------

